# 9800GTX+ vs. GTX 265 vs. GTX 295



## EGS

So, which one is the best, second best, and third best?
Just asking because I just got a 9800GTX+


----------



## Kornowski

GTX295 > GTX265 > 9800GTX+ > 9800GTX

The 9800's are by no means a bad card!


----------



## Shane

yeah what danny said,from what ive seen the 9800GTX + is a great card.


----------



## Turbo10

Yeah the 9800GTX+ is a really good card and a good price it can play pretty much anything except maybe crysis warhead. I duno what its like for overclocking although a watercooled GTX+ would be pretty cool.


----------



## Shane

Turbo10 said:


> Yeah the 9800GTX+ is a really good card and a good price it can play pretty much anything except maybe crysis warhead. I duno what its like for overclocking although a watercooled GTX+ would be pretty cool.



nah even a 8600GT can handle crysis on medium,thats of course if the rest of the system is powerfull enough too.

i run crysis on high settings at 1680x1050 and no problems on my 8800.


----------



## LocalHSkater

Why are you comparing these cards? The price range difference is huge, the GTX295 is $500+ while you can get a 9800GTX for $120 now a days. But if you got the money, by all means go out and get a GTX 295, by far the best card on the market.


----------



## Scubie67

Yep, my GTX 295 plays games butter smooth.Haven't even Overclocked  the Cpu or the  Graphics card yet


----------



## EGS

LocalHSkater said:


> Why are you comparing these cards? The price range difference is huge, the GTX295 is $500+ while you can get a 9800GTX for $120 now a days. But if you got the money, by all means go out and get a GTX 295, by far the best card on the market.


Because I can, and I got a 9800GTX+ for $120...so I wanted to see how it'd compare to some of the higher-end cards.


----------



## Twist86

Yeah I wouldn't waste to much time on these new GPU.

If you wanted to compare unless you play on a higher resolution then 1440x900 getting anything higher the a 9800GTX isn't going to do much.

Most people need those ungodly expensive cards to max settings on their 24+ inch monitors running nutty resolutions.


I rather like my 8800GT...before my 21in 1440x900 monitor broke could play every game on high with 30+ FPS.


----------

